# sleeping listening to audio 100 for IBS



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi. i have mikes cds for IBS, i am really enjoying listening to them and they make you very relaxed, i am on day 39, I am not sure if they are helping though, as every time i listen to them i fall asleep. Surely if that happens you can not take in whats being said, so it will not benefit you. Any advice or suggestions please.Sorry its ok thanks folks, just read the information above and its helped. thanks.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi cherrypie - Yes, glad you found the info on the FAQ and other threads on this forum - but to clarify for others - no worries on falling asleep. The session content does in fact still help you and this is a very common question as many folks do drift into sleep. Mike explains this in the commentary introduction as well as on Page 8 of your booklet! So rest assured it is fine! All the best in your journey to feeling better.


----------

